# Nissan GTR R35 MY17-MY19 OEM Wheels



## limited733 (Sep 27, 2019)

As above. If available please pm me. Thanks


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*wheels*



limited733 said:


> As above. If available please pm me. Thanks


Have a set of 2017 my wheels email [email protected]


----------



## limited733 (Sep 27, 2019)

You have Email


----------

